# Froglets don't want to come out of water



## Travis_S (Sep 3, 2017)

My dendrobates auratus tad poles developed front legs about a week ago. Now they are colored up and really looking like little frogs with tails. Problem is they don't seem to want to come out of water. I have the containers turned on an angle, but they seem to rather float at the surface to breath air. Should I give them more time or should I do something?


----------



## thenatureterrarium (May 13, 2017)

Give them more time. They wont leave the water until their tail is almost absorbed. Keeping their container at an angle is important. If they don't have a surface to crawl out of the water they might drown.


----------



## Travis_S (Sep 3, 2017)

Ok thanks! The containers are on a pretty good angle, and I removed most of the water. I also removed the java moss so they won't get trapped or tangled up in it. Thanks for responding!


----------



## FrogTim (Oct 1, 2015)

Travis_S said:


> Ok thanks! The containers are on a pretty good angle, and I removed most of the water. I also removed the java moss so they won't get trapped or tangled up in it. Thanks for responding!


My froglets like to hang out around the rim of their cups for a week or so before fully leaving the water. They will be partially out of the water or even all the way out of the water but still inside the cup . 

Give them time they will come out when they're ready.


Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Travis_S (Sep 3, 2017)

Quick update: They finally came out! Pretty cool, my first attempt at raising tadpoles was a success!! Thanks again for the support guys!


----------

